# A smocked Kindle bag.....it's not just for little girl's dresses!



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've always wanted to learn how to do smocking, and I'm always looking for new ideas for Kindle bags, so I combined the two and came up with this.


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful...great job!!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow that is really nice looking and cute!! I really like it! Does the smocking actually give it more protection and padding as well?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, the smocking does make it very padded on that side because there's a lot of fabric there.  It's pretty puffy.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Very very cute - and a Kindle does not look fat wearing a smocked dress


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Very pretty!  Will you be making more of these?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Susan, this one is available, or I can make one in another color if you have something in mind.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice!! I smocked a pillow cover once, but wouldn't have thought of a Kindle cover! How creative!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Susan, this one is available, or I can make one in another color if you have something in mind.


Not for myself, since I have two Kindle bags -- I was thinking of a friend with a Nook who would like that style. Let me find out what color she might like (I'll email her a link to this thread and point out that her birthday is coming up ) and I'll PM you if she wants one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> Very nice!! I smocked a pillow cover once, but wouldn't have thought of a Kindle cover! How creative!


Every time I see a different looking design, the first thing that pops in my head is, could I make that into a Kindle bag?? Sometimes I just search and look at different embellishments on bags and purses, and try to figure if they would look good on a Kindle bag. It's an obsession now!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Not for myself, since I have two Kindle bags -- I was thinking of a friend with a Nook who would like that style. Let me find out what color she might like (I'll email her a link to this thread and point out that her birthday is coming up ) and I'll PM you if she wants one.


OK, thanks Susan. I'll be glad to work with her on a color/design she would like.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh I love smocking!!  I've never been brave enough myself to try it.  What a great job you did.... I LOVE it!!
    I am almost done with my two sleeves created from the child's denim jumper.  Couldn't find a navy blue frog closure that I wanted for the one.... so I bought some braid/trim and am making my own.  Hopefully, they should be done tomorrow and I'll get pictures posted.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh I love smocking!! I've never been brave enough myself to try it. What a great job you did.... I LOVE it!!
> I am almost done with my two sleeves created from the child's denim jumper. Couldn't find a navy blue frog closure that I wanted for the one.... so I bought some braid/trim and am making my own. Hopefully, they should be done tomorrow and I'll get pictures posted.


I am very much looking forward to see the pictures


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

manou said:


> I am very much looking forward to see the pictures


Thanks manou! I took two pictures of the child's jumper before I cut it apart (front and back)... then I'll add the pictures of the completed two sleeves/bags I made from it. I'm very happy with the way they turned out. It was a very fun project and my inspiration was your sleeve made from the small jeans. I should be able to post pictures soon.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Patricia, that's so pretty and feminine! I'm not a pale pink kinda gal but that case is gorgeous.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, Patricia, it is darling!  Can you PM me the price?  Thanks!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

That is one of the prettiest bags I have seen.  You are very creative.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

My fiancé would love this, I'll email her the link to this thread.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Just beautiful, Patricia!  You are so creative!!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh I love smocking!! I've never been brave enough myself to try it. What a great job you did.... I LOVE it!!
> I am almost done with my two sleeves created from the child's denim jumper. Couldn't find a navy blue frog closure that I wanted for the one.... so I bought some braid/trim and am making my own. Hopefully, they should be done tomorrow and I'll get pictures posted.


I'm anxious to see your pictures.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

That's very pretty!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

simply gorgeous


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I love love love it!!!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the softness of the fabric.  That would be fantastic for a bag for a young girl's Kindle.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

That is lovely. It reminds me of the dresses my aunt made me when I was a little girl.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

WTG, Patricia ~ another gem!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Do any of you remember when smocked throw pillows were so popular?  They were very pretty and so much fun to make!  But, this smocked Kindle bag is even more beautiful.  I love it, Patricia!  Are you thinking of doing anything in purples?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Very pretty Patricia.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love this, also, Patricia.  Love the pink!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Do any of you remember when smocked throw pillows were so popular? They were very pretty and so much fun to make! But, this smocked Kindle bag is even more beautiful. I love it, Patricia! Are you thinking of doing anything in purples?


Yes, I remember the smocked throw pillows. My next project can be a purple, I have a whole bin full of purple fabrics! I love purple. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah, a fellow purple lover!    Will you post the pictures here or on your website?  I'll be eagerly waiting and watching.  This has my name all over it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll post it here.


----------

